# Strip Steak Dinner



## Jeekinz (Jan 19, 2009)

Reverse sear NY Strip steak, steak sauce, sauteed mushrooms, chopped spinach.

For the strip steak:

I used a 2" thick NY Strip, bring to room temp, then cook in a 215F oven for about 24 minutes until you reach an internal temp of 100F. Get a pan as hot as you can get, sprinkle the steak with salt, and sear 1 minute per side. I used about 2 tablespoons of canola oil in the pan. Season with fresh pepper, rest, and slice. Wait until the steak is completely cooked before you add the pepper so it doesn't burn.

I found that the reverse sear method pales the meat a bit.  Even though the steak looks medium, it was actually cooked and had the texture of medium rare.  I don't know what causes this, but it comes out lighter than the norm. 

For the mushroom: Heat about 3 tablespoons of oil in a pan an add about 2-3 cups of sliced cremini mushroom. Add salt and pepper. Keep an eye on the oil in the pan, you want it a bit "wet" to get the proper color. The mushroom will soak up the oil so add if necessary. Toss in 2 sprigs of thyme and toss, deglaze with 1/4 cup white wine. Just before the mushrooms are done and the liquid has reduced, finish with the juice of 1/2 lemon. Just before you serve remove the thyme sprigs and discard.

For the sauce:

In a saucier, sautee 2 cups mire poix in olive oil until slightly brown. You can use the celery tops and even leave the skin on the carrot. Once slightly brown add 1/2 cup red wine, 2 bay leaves, 2 tablespoons peppercorns, 2-3 thyme sprigs, 12oz beef stock, 1 tablespoon of dijon mustard and 1 tablespoon of prepared demi glace. Bring to a boil, reduce to 1/2 - 3/4 cup (about 10 minutes) then strain. Return the sauce back to the pan and set aside until the rest of the dinner is done. When everything else is ready, reheat the sauce, bring to a boil. Melt 1/2 tablespoon at a time of cold butter. Two table spoons should be enough. Whisk and serve.

For the spinach:

Thaw 1 box of frozen chopped spinach and drain. Heat in a pan with sliced garlic, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes and olive oil. Keep adding oilive oil to the pan to keep it from drying out. I used about 4-5 tablespoons.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2009)

looks really tasty, a little red, just how i like my steak.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 19, 2009)

wheres mine ? 
looks fantastic ..


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting tequinige with the reverse sear... I will have to try that out next time. Certainly looks great.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 19, 2009)

The steak looks perfect. Not too pale at all. It's beautiful, looks like it should be on a menu somewhere.........or in someones tummy....


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks great!
I will give your method a try.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.

This is a great way to cook thicker cuts. In fact, I bought this steak specificaly to cook reverse sear. 

A couple notes: When you're heating the steak in the oven, you may want to flip it once about 12-15 minutes in. The bottom was slightly cooked from being on the pan and directed to the heat. I may try a wire rack next time and still turn it once.

When you do your final sear, you can use a grill or on a stovetop in a pan. Make sure you use a heavy skillet or cast iron pan. You need it _Supernova_ hot! Only use an oil such as canola to sear, anything like olive oil will immediately burn. You can salt before the sear, and be generous since it's a thick piece of meat. But only add the black pepper after so it doesn't burn and give an off flavor.

The steak I purchased was $9.99 lb and was about 18-20 oz. Enough for two people and my steak sanwich lunch the next day.

If anyone else tries this method I'd love to hear the results and see pics.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 20, 2009)

That looks yummy!


----------

